# Ant - schreiben in eine XML-Datei



## darksmilie (24. Januar 2007)

Hi,

Kann man mit einem Antscript die properties aus dem Antscript in eine bestimmte Zeile einer XML-Datei schreiben?


----------



## Andron (24. Januar 2007)

Ob das direkt geht, weiß ich nicht.
Man kann aber ein Programm schreiben, das das tut und das Programm aus dem Antscript starten lassen.
z.B. mit dem Aufruf: ant [befehl] [Element aus dem Antscrpit] [Elternelement in der Xml-Datei]

Damit wird [befehl] ausgeführt, also ein anderes Java-Programm gestartet und die beiden anderen Attribute als Argumente übergeben. Das Programm sucht sich das Element aus dem Antscript und schreibt dieses in die Xml-Datei als Kind des [Elternelements].

Hoffe, das war verständlich.


----------



## zeja (24. Januar 2007)

Das könnte mit Sequential und Replace funktionieren. Müsstest du mal ein wenig überlegen. Ansonsten gibts hier auch noch andere zusätzliche Tools für Ant:
External Tools and Tasks


----------

